# My top three pick of slingshots ????????‍♂️



## Tag

First of all, I’m talking ease of use, not just a pretty slingshot ???????? Pocket Predator “Top Shot” Performance Catapults “SPS “ Simple Shot “Scout” These are not in any specific order. I wanted to put the Boyshot in, and opfs, but they are not for the majority of shooters. I do wish the Scout came in a smaller size for the younger shooters with small hands. Ok, I have broad shoulders, I’m ready to be corrected. ????


----------



## SLINGDUDE

I have not shot the other two, but I agree on the TopShot. Great all around sling.


----------



## MakoPat

Ain't no way to correct opinion pieces. Haha...
My favorites are all SSF makers' customs... 
*Sheltowee my olive wood pfs tiny 
turtle 
* Laughing Buddha pfs by BuckskinDave
* Beastcoast pfs from Joseph Garcia

I have more but right now I shoot those the most.
Honorable mention-
*my weaver by STO
*my SharpshooterJD wire frame with reverse matchstick attachments... a ttf design

Comfortable to shoot and pocketability seem to be my top criteria. Some days I carry all 5.


----------



## Hulla Baloo

Scout, Scorp, & HTS

The Trio of Triumph

All else is less :headbang:


----------



## 31610

Love my topshot pp I don’t have many production ss more home jobs but I do like my Thumper and target sniper


----------



## Tag

The only way I know how to compliment and show the craftsman how much their products are appreciated is buy purchasing their products and to tell them in a post like this one. I will be perfectly honest, I have never Shot the SPS, but I was offered a chance by MJ. The SPS was like no other slingshot I’ve ever seen or held. I was so afraid of having a fork hit, I passed up the opportunity. I’m not saying other vendors aren’t just as awesome, I just want to bring attention to these three.


----------



## 3danman

Solid lineup there. I also wish they made a mini scout, that would be awesome. I'm not sure if I can pick 3 at the moment. I know the GZK Steel Patterns frame would be in there, but I don't know about the rest.


----------



## Northerner

SimpleShot Jelly Bean designed for OTT (flat-top forks, no plugs)

DanKung Antelope with palm swell

Homemade small traditional cut incorporating desirable characteristics from other frames


----------



## Tag

Great choices


----------



## Rattler

For edc the uniphoxx, otherwise the Scout and the Torque.

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

SPS, Dan Hoods Stealth Shot and the Scout.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skropi

The uniphoxx is an obvious choice for me as you all may know, and I would add the topshot. As for the third frame...I am not sure, probably the ms hunter, but I reserve this opinion till I make an sps and try it out


----------



## Tag

Thanks for posting your three favorite shooters. I had not seen the stealth by Dan, it’s awesome. Thanks CJW for posting. I really appreciate everyone posting their three favorites. I also seen a pfs Dan had made for someone, that looked great.


----------



## Samurai Samoht

3danman said:


> Solid lineup there. I also wish they made a mini scout, that would be awesome. I'm not sure if I can pick 3 at the moment. I know the GZK Steel Patterns frame would be in there, but I don't know about the rest.


A scaled down Scout (with flipclips) would be sweet! Thinner like the new Axiom Ocularis but also a bit narrower. Maybe 88mm wide like the MS Hunter? Now I really want one!


----------



## Tag

That sounds great Samuari


----------



## treefork

Tag said:


> Thanks for posting your three favorite shooters. I had not seen the stealth by Dan, it's awesome. Thanks CJW for posting. I really appreciate everyone posting their three favorites. I also seen a pfs Dan had made for someone, that looked great.


----------



## skropi

I didn't mention the chalice, but I think it's above the competition ????


----------



## raventree78

My picks are the SS Flipkung Axiom, The PP Ranger and a custom set modeled after the SS Axiom and Maxim


----------



## 3danman

SamuraiSamoht said:


> 3danman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Solid lineup there. I also wish they made a mini scout, that would be awesome. I'm not sure if I can pick 3 at the moment. I know the GZK Steel Patterns frame would be in there, but I don't know about the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> A scaled down Scout (with flipclips) would be sweet! Thinner like the new Axiom Ocularis but also a bit narrower. Maybe 88mm wide like the MS Hunter? Now I really want one!
Click to expand...

I've dreamt for a long time. I had a conversation going with Andy from SS and he said there aren't any current plans for a mini scout, but they've heard the suggestion before and they've considered it so there's a touch of hope.

.75 scale scout in multiple color options with slots for tubes is like a dream slingshot at this point.


----------



## 3danman

After deliberating a bit more I think the 3 from my current collection would be the aforementioned GZK frame along with a Wasp Delta Wing and the Simple Shot Lil' Plinker. Honorable mentions include a Dankung (POM, or Toucan) and maybe the Torque or Topshot. I have a lot of favorites


----------



## Royleonard

Bonegrip,performance sps,pp micro ranger and any pfs I have laying around.


----------



## Tag

I appreciate all your post I feel it’s a huge part of the sport and its future. If just one of us have an idea of what we would like to see happen, it gets considered and just maybe it gets done. I realize it’s a huge risk to take on a whole new line of slingshots, but if there is a big demand, it may be worth the investment. I especially want to thank each and every one of you personally for keeping this post fun and informative. I’m referring to mass produced slingshots, by no means am I talking about custom crafted slingshots.


----------



## Tag

I like your post Roylenard My like button is broke


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Sure is difficult to answer these kinds of "Top 3" slingshots posts. I like way more than 3!  I guess for me right now it would be the MS Hunter, PPO and one of Rogers rotating head pistol grip slings.


----------



## mattwalt

Wow - now thats a tough question...

The 3 I shoot most: (this does change on mood of the day) - Simple Shot Torque / Wasp Deltawing / Dankung X6 POM (STO's Harpy would nee in the list but I don't have it to hand at the moment - it would easily replace the X6 or Torque)

Favourite to shoot: Seljan Slant (Its awesome - a fist full of fun) / Wasp Deltawing / STO's Harpy

A surprising one is a little BB natty I made for my son - that one is simply an insane shooter...


----------



## Tag

Looks like the SPS I ordered should be here Wednesday I can’t wait to shoot it, CJW convinced me a long time ago that it’s first class. MJ Shot one as long as I have known him, and he had nothing but great things to say about the SPS. This one will be passed down to my Godson Conor❤


----------



## 3danman

Tag said:


> Looks like the SPS I ordered should be here Wednesday I can't wait to shoot it, CJW convinced me a long time ago that it's first class. MJ Shot one as long as I have known him, and he had nothing but great things to say about the SPS. This one will be passed down to my Godson Conor


Congrats, hope that works out for ya. Will you be shooting flats or tubes? What scale material?


----------



## Tag

I will shoot either 1632 or 1842 tubes. Thanks for your reply


----------



## Tag

. I received the SPS I ordered from Performance Catapults this morning???????? This slingshot is as good as they come!!!!! Shooting this slingshot confirms my top three in my opinion. Please remember I am not criticizing any other slingshot, I'm just saying you cannot go wrong with anyone of these three. I put single tubes on the SPS to start out, and there was no adjustment needed, to become familiar with this slingshot???????? I can't imagine a slingshot collection without these three. The


----------



## mattwalt

Tag - I was just going to ask if you'd set your tubes pseudo

Really nice!


----------



## Tag

Matt this SPS is amazing!!!!! I’m glad I finally tried one.


----------



## Royleonard

Practice with that 2weeks straight 1hour a day you will be hitting dimes!


----------



## Cjw

Tag said:


> Matt this SPS is amazing!!!!! I'm glad I finally tried one.


 Now you know why it's what I shoot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mattwalt

SPS is one thats always been high on the 'needs' list.


----------



## Tag

Thanks CJW


----------



## treefork

I notice that Jim is using Baltic Birch scales . What happened to the previous molded scales ?


----------



## Cjw

Jim was unhappy with the product. Went to resin impregnated Baltic birch. He still makes customs by request. But to offer a more affordable SPS he makes the Baltic Birch in 4 colors. Natural, Orange, grey and Green.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## treefork

When did the switch occur ?


----------



## Cjw

October of 2017.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## M.J

1. SPS 
2. Frameless 
3. Whatever else I happen to be shooting right then.


----------



## 3danman

M.J said:


> 1. SPS
> 2. Frameless
> 3. Whatever else I happen to be shooting right then.


"the best ____ is the one you have on you"

I've heard this about knives and other EDC gear, but I think it applies to slingshots nicely too. I'm just happy to have one and be shooting it


----------



## BushpotChef

Frameless Rigs
OPFS
HPDE HTS & PP S.E.R.E.

& lately my Mr.Brooks natty. 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## ghost0311/8541

Small seal sniper
Top shot
Natural fork.


----------



## Tag

I agree 100% Ghost


----------



## Brian808

I love my Simple Shot Scout....got the Axiom Ocularis arriving tomorrow thru snail mail


----------



## Tag

Welcome Brian. I’m glad members are listing their choices of slingshots


----------



## Cjw

Tag check your PM.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tag

I checked my PM and it hit my like a ton of bricks CJW’s message left me speechless. I will tell you what it said at a later date


----------



## Tag

This is not only a gift I could never have imagined, it’s the thought behind it


----------



## Tag

I try to post subjects that will hopefully form a bond between everyone in this Forum. By no means will we all agree on everything, but we can agree to disagree. Ask my wife‍♂


----------



## MakoPat

Today (I still carry Joseph's pfs, but in my shoulder bag) I am in love with these 3 beauties... 
1. Laughing Buddha by BuckskinDave (I have had some achy hands lately so a thick figure is good to grip.)
2. My M. Mo collaboration credit to the original designers is coming when my mind works better. A Phatty front grip on a moded Deadringer. I changed a few features... especially the swollen fork tips.and fork height.
Meet Moose.
3. Sheltowee, of course, my tiny turtle from Port Boy.

I'll admit I feel a bit beligerant listing my own biuld and moding someone else design... but I seldom make something I truly enjoy this much... and I love the sharing of SSF.

PS- special thanks to Rufus Hussey for his tying methods... that I also moded. I love sharing, making, knots, coffee, knives, and slingshots.


----------



## bigdh2000

One of the joys of being a builder it that you can build and try anything you desire. I have tried hundreds of models over the years. Each has positives and negatives. As I tell everyone, there is no one perfect slingshot. It is impossible since no two hands, no two arm lengths, no two cheeks, no two ear elevations, no two shoulders, etc. are the same. Every one of us is different and will find the perfect slingshot for us individually. Same with bands, ammo, pouch and TTF vs. OTT.

1) Obviously, I developed the Stealth Shot to suit my preferences. I made over 10 of them before I got to keep one around long enough to call my own. Thanks to all who have acquired one for their collection and speak so positively about the model.

2) My favorite by another designer - hands down the Chalice. It is also incredibly easy to scale to a preferred size. Many have seen my curved ergo Chalice. Toolshed even made a casting of it for me. To this day I still use it frequently in competitions.

3) A ton fall into this category. For me it is not so much about the fork tips as the shape of the holding area. If it does not feel good in my hand, I have no desire to shoot it.


----------



## MakoPat

BigDH,

You nailed it. Exactly why my mind is changing so often is I am exploring all the cool ideas from others down to a pinhead of scrutiny... I love your frames and Ian Currie's on Fb... but I know you and Bill Hayes have giant hands compared to me.

The scale-ability is a new concept I need to add to my wish list. Pocketability is high up there for me because I can carry 2 or 3 to share comfortably.
Of course the grip is more important to me that forks right now. If I am sharing with a new shooter I like high, wide, and tff.

But my personal favorite is narrow, very short, convexed pfs. I love the release focus.

One day I hope to have one slingshot from every member in (or passed through) my collection and to have made and gifted one of mine to everyone. High ambition for sure... but one must aim high to hit the mark.


----------



## skropi

bigdh2000 said:


> One of the joys of being a builder it that you can build and try anything you desire. I have tried hundreds of models over the years. Each has positives and negatives. As I tell everyone, there is no one perfect slingshot. It is impossible since no two hands, no two arm lengths, no two cheeks, no two ear elevations, no two shoulders, etc. are the same. Every one of us is different and will find the perfect slingshot for us individually. Same with bands, ammo, pouch and TTF vs. OTT.
> 
> 1) Obviously, I developed the Stealth Shot to suit my preferences. I made over 10 of them before I got to keep one around long enough to call my own. Thanks to all who have acquired one for their collection and speak so positively about the model.
> 
> 2) My favorite by another designer - hands down the Chalice. It is also incredibly easy to scale to a preferred size. Many have seen my curved ergo Chalice. Toolshed even made a casting of it for me. To this day I still use it frequently in competitions.
> 
> 3) A ton fall into this category. For me it is not so much about the fork tips as the shape of the holding area. If it does not feel good in my hand, I have no desire to shoot it.


Could you post a pic of this chalice please?


----------



## bigdh2000




----------



## skropi

bigdh2000 said:


>


Well, I am speechless.....
I dont think it will be easy to build it... I will try though, this frame is PERFECT!


----------



## Tag

Dan makes beautiful slingshots


----------



## MakoPat

Yes! ... I mean... yes, he does indeed.


----------



## BushpotChef

MakoPat said:


> Yes! ... I mean... yes, he does indeed.


Like when a good lookin woman calls you over:

"COMING!! - er I mean uhh.. Yeah... I'll be in a minute."  haha

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## MakoPat

Hahaha... exactly like that. That happened to me 12.5 years ago and our 11th anniversary is the 23rd. True story.

And when you say that last bit...use your deepest voice.


----------



## Bill Hays

Wow.... this is a very difficult question to answer....

The biggest problem, for me, is that the slingshots I'm most accurate with are not necessarily my favorite designs for every day "stick it in your pocket and go" shooting..

For example, bar none, the most accurate/stable design (non wrist braced) for me and for others who've tried it, is the Alien Menace... with that thing I can do some pretty amazing stuff.... yet for just carrying around and shooting, I'm kind of digging my newly made Mini Tauruses... one is OTT and the other is TTF only... I wish I could show pics, but my oldest daughter borrowed my camera and someone stole it from her while she was in the field doing her job as a combat medic... So I'll have to break down and buy a new one pretty soon.

Then there's the pure diversity of slingshots to choose from.... S frame starships (always tons of fun), all the way down to little plinkers like ring finger hunters and altoid can sized shooters... Just so many to choose from...

But, if I simply must choose one to be the top choice that I like shooting (right now) it would have to be the mini Taurus design... in either OTT or TTF, they both shoot the same for me, and both are super comfortable for extended shooting practice, really just a joy to shoot.

Second would have to go to my old standard, a customized Scorpion... it simply hits what you point it at, aiming is like a secondary thing, you just point shoot and hit.... yet because it's bigger than the mini Taurus... it's not as easy on the pocket to carry.

Third.... wow... again, so many to choose from, and nothing is really fixating in my mind as the 3rd choice.... so I'll probably just go with the Ergo Ranger in either G10 or polycarbonate.

Like I said... even though I may be more accurate with something else... those last three are kind of my favorites to just pick up and go out and shoot....

Daranda, now that's a different story.... I think she only has one real favorite, and that is her Tiger striped G10 Alien Menace... and yes, she definitely can outshoot me if I'm not using one as well.... then after that she would probably choose the regular sized Taurus and 3rd would be the regular Ranger type design.


----------



## 3danman

Bill Hays said:


> Wow.... this is a very difficult question to answer....
> 
> The biggest problem, for me, is that the slingshots I'm most accurate with are not necessarily my favorite designs for every day "stick it in your pocket and go" shooting..
> 
> For example, bar none, the most accurate/stable design (non wrist braced) for me and for others who've tried it, is the Alien Menace... with that thing I can do some pretty amazing stuff.... yet for just carrying around and shooting, I'm kind of digging my newly made Mini Tauruses... one is OTT and the other is TTF only... I wish I could show pics, but my oldest daughter borrowed my camera and someone stole it from her while she was in the field doing her job as a combat medic... So I'll have to break down and buy a new one pretty soon.
> 
> Then there's the pure diversity of slingshots to choose from.... S frame starships (always tons of fun), all the way down to little plinkers like ring finger hunters and altoid can sized shooters... Just so many to choose from...
> 
> But, if I simply must choose one to be the top choice that I like shooting (right now) it would have to be the mini Taurus design... in either OTT or TTF, they both shoot the same for me, and both are super comfortable for extended shooting practice, really just a joy to shoot.
> Second would have to go to my old standard, a customized Scorpion... it simply hits what you point it at, aiming is like a secondary thing, you just point shoot and hit.... yet because it's bigger than the mini Taurus... it's not as easy on the pocket to carry.
> Third.... wow... again, so many to choose from, and nothing is really fixating in my mind as the 3rd choice.... so I'll probably just go with the Ergo Ranger in either G10 or polycarbonate.
> 
> Like I said... even though I may be more accurate with something else... those last three are kind of my favorites to just pick up and go out and shoot....
> Daranda, now that's a different story.... I think she only has one real favorite, and that is her Tiger striped G10 Alien Menace... and yes, she definitely can outshoot me if I'm not using one as well.... then after that she would probably choose the regular sized Taurus and 3rd would be the regular Ranger type design.


If you've ever wondered if we would enjoy a poly mini taurus (especially an ott version) for $25... We would


----------



## Tag

I’m extremely greatful this post is receiving such positive helpful replies My top three were based on ease of use for the majority of beginners. These 3 accomadate the majority of hand sizes. I’m continplating changing from full grip to thumb support. After trying to change to thumb support My Three choices shot that much better


----------



## ForkLess

My 3 favorite's are my Tiny Turtle, Tiny Tiny Turtle and my custom made Pocket Magnum "Inspired by Bill Hays Hathcock Target Sniper I ordered from him and Can Openers Turtle"


----------



## urbanshooter

MakoPat said:


> BigDH,
> 
> You nailed it. Exactly why my mind is changing so often is I am exploring all the cool ideas from others down to a pinhead of scrutiny... I love your frames and Ian Currie's on Fb... but I know you and Bill Hayes have giant hands compared to me.
> 
> The scale-ability is a new concept I need to add to my wish list. Pocketability is high up there for me because I can carry 2 or 3 to share comfortably.
> Of course the grip is more important to me that forks right now. If I am sharing with a new shooter I like high, wide, and tff.
> 
> But my personal favorite is narrow, very short, convexed pfs. I love the release focus.
> 
> One day I hope to have one slingshot from every member in (or passed through) my collection and to have made and gifted one of mine to everyone. High ambition for sure... but one must aim high to hit the mark.


We should have one slingshot passed along to every participant in the forum. Each person keeps it for a week or two then post it the next guy on the list? It would be interesting to track its international route and see the dings it might pick up! Has that been done before here?


----------



## bigdh2000

urbanshooter said:


> MakoPat said:
> 
> 
> 
> BigDH,
> 
> You nailed it. Exactly why my mind is changing so often is I am exploring all the cool ideas from others down to a pinhead of scrutiny... I love your frames and Ian Currie's on Fb... but I know you and Bill Hayes have giant hands compared to me.
> 
> The scale-ability is a new concept I need to add to my wish list. Pocketability is high up there for me because I can carry 2 or 3 to share comfortably.
> Of course the grip is more important to me that forks right now. If I am sharing with a new shooter I like high, wide, and tff.
> 
> But my personal favorite is narrow, very short, convexed pfs. I love the release focus.
> 
> One day I hope to have one slingshot from every member in (or passed through) my collection and to have made and gifted one of mine to everyone. High ambition for sure... but one must aim high to hit the mark.
> 
> 
> 
> We should have one slingshot passed along to every participant in the forum. Each person keeps it for a week or two then post it the next guy on the list? It would be interesting to track its international route and see the dings it might pick up! Has that been done before here?
Click to expand...

Yes. It should arrive back at my house in a few weeks. Four years so far.


----------



## reset

I like that Tag said somewhere on this thread, he started this to pull everyone together.

Ive not been around much for a few years so even though im about a couple of months late on this thread i will throw in my choices which i hope fulfils Tags desire to pull everyone together.

For ammo larger than my favourite .177 bb's, my HTS by Bill Hays is my one and only large ammo slingshot. Gotten in a trade years ago with a good friend Mr Green. Got rid of all my other larger slingshots by giving away or trading somewhere along the line.

Now to my used almost daily even if its shooting off the deck into the woods outback, is a little PFS cut out of a white poly cutting board and gifted to me by Northerner again many years ago now.

I have quite a few homemade PFS.s ,many gifted to me. But wont get into that here.


----------



## oldmiser

*Well I tell ya..that is a hard question...I rotate a few shooters for my shootin style....I was not aware MrJim Harris offered a SPS in multiplex birch*

*I had a molded sps year or so back..& that shooter had some issue's...so I got rid of it.....But as of today I just ordered a New Birch SPS from his*

*web site.....so I am going out on a limb as for 3 shooter's*

*1.Mule*

*2.Feihu peg head shooter*

*3. SPS*

*I am sure after shooting the SPS again it will become the #1 choice for shooting.....*

*akaOldmiser*


----------



## skropi

@oldmiser
Do you shoot tubes with the sps?


----------



## oldmiser

skropi said:


> @oldmiser
> Do you shoot tubes with the sps?


I have before full looped....2040...I have been shooting mostly OTT flatbands....the sps is a very accurate shooter......I have one made by a friend from the uk

made of 3,000 year old yaw wood scaled with a alloy core....I shoot...but not that often as to the wood used....That is why I ordered a mulitplex Birch shooter

being at a lesser value say in dollars......so if per chance I get a fork hit..it would not bother me that much ..as things do happen..maybe for a miss calculation of shooting error.....yes tube would be very accurate.....with a little practice to find that sweet spot for being on target....when I was shootin cans I would get 9/10 hits all the time


----------



## skropi

3000 year old wood???? Oh man, I don't get fork hits, but still I don't know if I would shoot that! I would just hang it in my wall.....and would have some alligators to guard it....if by any chance the thief could get past the lions, the cobras and the deadly traps before them.


----------



## oldmiser

*That is what my friend wrote in the letter he sent along with custom made SPS... How old the wood was..And yes 3,000 years old....*

*I have been very lucky shootin it...No fork hits...I have done maybe close too 1,000 shots......I love how thw SPS performes...That is why*

*I wanted to get anotherSPS..That was not very expensive if possiable....I was glad that the Maker of the SPS shooter Mr Jim Harris had offered*

*a much affordable shooter......for the enjoyment of shootin..Not all people can buy a $275 + usd slingshot....and if thay could ..more than likely*

*it would be in a show case & not used.....My feeling is if your going to spend that kind of dollars..then use it......Have fun time shootin.....*

*Hey I am 74 years old..I shoot daily @soda pop cans...4 different time in the day about 400 rounds..I use 5/16" ammo with taper cut band set*

*or maybe red 1632 tube's full loop set....for easy target shootin....you get your draw pull weight about 5# ,,now your have fun time shootin & being *

*accurate at hittin the can 9/10 times..Love that smack sound...........akaOldmiser*


----------



## Tag

Thank you reset, and others, it’s great to hear from you


----------



## skropi

@oldmiser
I totally agree. If you get an expensive frame, then do shoot it! Life is too short to hang on to things, especially when they were made to be used. 
I enjoy a light draw weight too now. I was shooting a heavy draw these last 6 months, and honestly, now I enjoy shooting much much more! Slingshooting is hard enough already, no reason for us to make it even harder


----------



## VAshooter

This has been a very interesting thread.


----------



## hoggy

these are my top 3 picks:

torque

topshot

scorpion


----------



## Tag

Great choices Hoggy


----------

